# locals together



## privvydigger (Oct 2, 2008)

Put a coal stove in the kitchen had to move the hutch what a great place for my bottles!


----------



## glass man (Oct 2, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL HUTCH AND BOTTLES! CAN YOU GET A CLOSE UP OF THE BOTTLES?


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 2, 2008)

it won't download bigger..i don't know
 thx
 privvydigger


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice. I would like to do something like that some day. Unfortunately, with a psychotic dog and cat in my house I have to keep all of my good locals in two smaller enclosed cabinets. I have the medicines in one and the beers and sodas in another. 

 I have lots of common and low-value glass out in the open, and the animals have not destroyed anything yet. About the time I put anything good out, they would []. ~Jim


----------



## #1twin (Oct 5, 2008)

Very nice!  Looks like a lot of really good bottles too. Thanks for sharing,   Marvin


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice display!

 Jim, I hear you!  My wife has 5 cats and 2 dogs.  She does, I DO NOT!  It is a shame worrying about leaving bottles soaking beside the sink.


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 17, 2008)

Great display.  Here is the resized photo.
 Madpaddla


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 17, 2008)

Thx Mad
 Looks pretty good if I say so myself.....I need to start tumbling these great bottles.  
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 17, 2008)

here's my new perfume shelf.  Most are dug except for the blue stopper ones at the top right
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Mad
 It was the setting on my camera screwin with my pics
 thx again
 privvydigger


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 18, 2008)

hi privy,

 i've got 4 thumbs and 1 finger on each hand and i even managed to build a tumbler that works. had to scrounge some parts from auto garages and junk yards, bought a couple parts off Ebay. took a few months to build and a few months to get the hang of, but is sure nice to have that ability at home. take care and thanx for sharing with us.

 Jim


----------

